# I'm Looking for this Beethoven Book (If It Exists)



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey TC folks,

I was watching a program on television called "James Rhodes: Piano Man" (James Rhodes is a British pianist with quite the personal background). In the last episode - episode 7 - he plays Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30.

In the middle of this episode, he visits London's College of Music and appears to be turning the pages of a book that contains images, and only images, of Beethoven's manuscripts. I know these weren't the actual manuscripts because he was turning the pages with his bare hands/fingers.

Does a published, coffee-table book like this exist, that's for sale to the general public? It would be a killer book to own. If you know of anything remotely similar, please let me know.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I assume there would be some urtext editions of the scores with scans of the manuscripts in them you could find in music shops.....

IMSLP is known to have scans of manuscripts as well if you're in need of it but have no money.

Op. 27,2

As for a coffee table book, I haven't a clue whether one exists, but the options above are the closets things I can get.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The usual name for such a book with images of original manuscripts is facsimile. Here is one I found of the 9th Symphony:

https://www.baerenreiter.com/en/booksonmusic/product/?artNo=BVK2169
http://www.who-sells-it.com/cy/baer...van-beethoven-symphony-no-9-op-125-21769.html

effing expensive usually.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. They were both very helpful.

Yes, my Henle Verlags have some images of manuscripts in them, but I'm looking for more of a book of collections rather than a single image or a couple of images.

Maybe I could find enough scans online and create my own book. Thanks ComposerOfAvantGarde!

Quack: That is precisely what I'm looking for! Now, if I can only find one containing his piano sonatas or one with various works rather than one symphony. And, my gosh, that price is disgusting.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

I found this great site: www.omifacsimiles.com

They are a distributor and producer of facsimiles, and they have an extensive collection of items! I thought I'd share the info, as I got lucky and found what I wanted there.

Cheers and thanks again.


----------

